# Cleaning Stainless Steel strainers



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

I usually just pour boiling water from the kettle over the screen and that seems to do it.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Remember, the best way to ruin a SS strainer is to wash them down (or scrub them) going in the _same_ direction as the materials which you are straining. To avoid this mess, _always rinse the strainer in the reverse direction_, so you don't force particulates into the mesh. I think PerryBees's idea of boiling water should do the trick.

MM


----------

